# xbox live



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

anyone have xbox live? my gamertag is of course revolution1221


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, feel free add me. A SPORK 4U


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

do u play reach at all?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

nah, just mainly COD and some fable 3


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

im getting a 360 reach and xlive next week so Ill add you


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

snyderguy said:


> nah, just mainly COD and some fable 3


i kicked the hell out of some fable. i cheated so i was able to keep my promises and save everyone by donating 8,000,000 gold to the treasury lol.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

hah, i didn't cheat but i accidentally kept going with all the promises and i didn't know what the last date was so i had like 1.5 million casualties or something


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

quenton3212 (tell me your from fish forums if you add me)

yeah i watched my girlfriend and another friend of mine beat the game and both of them wound up losing people (my friend actualy lost almost everyone) and as a result i went into the game prepaired with a nice little 11 million to drop into the treasury (no cheating involved)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol duplicating stuff is awesome tho. best way to get the legandary weapons since u cant get them all in ur own game which sucks


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

D3ADorALIV3 and I play reach. Send me a request


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm KID33NAMED45DAN, I play blackops, or atleast I will on Friday, and I have fable 3. dont like it to much I still play fable 2.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

add me guys, I just got my xbox and live, gamertag is HoboVirginity. Just either add a text message or a voice message saying your from FishForums. All I have is Halo Reach, but I plan on getting Tron Evolution pretty soon, and also Halo 3 just because it is so cheap now.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow finally beat halo reach on legendary alone the other night only took me 2 days and about 15-20 hours but the CQB helmet is finally mine ahaha


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Someone who must have added me from here always invites me to play COD with them.

Uhh.. I think it's Soundablekiller
?? Or something like that. Who is this?


----------

